# Audis in the Park! Sunday 9th August!



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Some of you may have already known that I have been secretly planning this for months!

Well I confirmed the venue yesterday and the website went live at around 1am this morning!

Would be great to have TTOC represented in a HUGE way!

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk should give you answers to any questions you may have but if not, please drop me an email via the contact form and I'll try to answer them for you.

Please feel free to spread the word!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

So are we having a TTOC Stand then??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am on holiday untill the 8th not sure if I can make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] last meet these guys sorted was a great day


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I would be up for this. 

DAZ


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm game


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice 5 minutes walk from my house.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I will need to make sure I am free for this!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be up for this i think. If we get a nice TTOC stand will look the dogs balls


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all, just to let you know, i've added a mailing list to the Audis in the Park website now.

Once registered, i'll be updating you with all the latest news of the event as it happens.

www.audisinthepark.co.uk


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Another local event, I'm up for it.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Pity I am on Holiday


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to confirm, a TTOC stand is booked for this.

Nearer the time I'll get a thread up for people wishing to be on the stand.

Nick


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

May be up for this one!!


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Count me in! Sounds fun!


----------



## pennypoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Count me in 
Pete 8)  :lol:


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

can we come?


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Everyone is welcome dude....as long as you turn up in an Audi that is!


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Anymore takers then?


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll definately be attending this.. Gotta get all these events in my diary


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I coming going to walk down with the Dog, nice to have a event 5 minutes walk away.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just had an e-mail about it when I registered before!

I'll be there if I'm in the country and not searching for the sun!


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Show and Shine entry details now up on the website! 

www.audisnthepark.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cal1470 said:


> Show and Shine entry details now up on the website!
> 
> http://www.audisnthepark.co.uk


Link not working for me mate :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> cal1470 said:
> 
> 
> > Show and Shine entry details now up on the website!
> ...


think it is a mis type!

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

oops...thanks jammyd!


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, could be up for this myself.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

stundies said:


> Yep, could be up for this myself.


As long as the car makes it


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm gets you nowhere Mr D :twisted:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

This one looks good, will try and make.


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

so hows the club stand list going guys?

Will need rough numbers soon so i can allocate club stand space.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Think you might need to PM or E-Mail. Nem about the TTOC stand he is the chairman.
[email protected]


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be there  8)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Will definitely be there for this one. Going to be camping the weekend there so hoping the weather is good 

Looking forward to it,

Cheers,


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

count me in. Will prob camp on the sat. If there is enough camping we may be able to make a night of it.


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

count me in too! Its only down the road


----------



## jackiefc (Feb 11, 2009)

im new on here, but would really be up for this!!


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey there, would love to come........put Mrs Coope and I down for the day.

Coope


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

You can count me and the other half in !!! looks like it'll be a cracker !!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It looks like I've got the green light for this family day out. 

Venue looks great. Lets hope the weather is good too.

I'll be the one with a 4 year old throwing a tantrum and a newborn just making noise for the sake of it. Don't all rush up to say hi at once :lol:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like you will have your hands full then scotty :lol: :lol:

Me and the girlfriend will be camping the full weekend there, doing a bit of sight seeing around the area on the Friday and Saturday. Anybody else planning on camping the weekend?

Looking forward to the weekend, just hope the weather is good for it!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

shurcomb said:


> Sounds like you will have your hands full then scotty :lol: :lol:
> 
> Me and the girlfriend will be camping the full weekend there, doing a bit of sight seeing around the area on the Friday and Saturday. Anybody else planning on camping the weekend?
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend, just hope the weather is good for it!


Don't plan on doing to much sight seeing there is bugger all here,wicksteeds park is as good as it gets take it from me iv'e lived here for 44 years. :lol:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Fair enough :lol:

but there is always something new to see and amazing how the local attractions can be ignored if you are local. I live about 10 miles away from warwick castle for the last 20 odd yrs but still never bothered to visit it, despit the thousands that flock to see it each year!

If there is really nothing good to see locally then it will either be a decent local pub  or local shops for the other half


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Can't even recommend a decent pub either as for shops we have M&S and Mcdonald in town and thats about it, if i was you i would really just think about coming down on the day. :wink:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

You are starting to make me wonder if we are heading into deepest darkest england with nothing to do but play cricket and mumble about things 

But what about Boughton House? is that worth a visit?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Never been and it only 3 miles away  just like you with warwick castle. :lol:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

See, right on your doorstep and not visited it :roll:

Looks like we may visit that and no doubt find something else to see. All good brownie points for when Sunday arrives and I can spend more time talking to people from here and gazing at the mass of other Audis around :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

My holidays are booked now for the Summer and it means that I am going to be able to come to this.

Have to say that I'm really looking forward to it. It makes a change to being on the edge of things at the likes of GTI etc as this is all about Audi!

Love it!

See you all there!


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all.

Well with less than a month to go, Audis is in the Park is all set to be one of the best days on the Audi calendar.

With Audi lovers attending from all over the country, it really will be one of the best places to see some of the finest Audis around.
It's about time we all had a dedicated Audi show, and that's why I created Audis in the Park!
For far too long, we've tagged onto VW events up and down the country! Well times are changing!

The website has recently been updated with timings etc and for those of you not wanting to brave the Saturday night camping, I've added a local accommodation listing.

The response from clubs and forums has been immense, all of them hoping to take home the very first Audis in the Park "Best Club Display" trophy!
But remember it's not who has the most cars on the club stand that counts, but presentation and spirit.
If your club/organization hasn't signed up yet, why not give the event organizer a nudge and get involved, or why not have a go yourself.

I had initially limited club space to 20 cars but due to the interest I soon had to negotiate for a bigger field so the 20 car limit is no longer a problem. More the merrier I say!!!

I hope the website has been able to answer any questions you may of had, but please feel free to contact me if anything is still unclear.
Look forward to seeing you all there!

Calvin
Event Manager
Audis in the Park
www.audisinthepark.co.uk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Anybody travelling on the Saturday and staying over from the North West, ie mini convoy.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Is the club stand sorted for this yet?? I could be tempted to come along as its not far.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

country boy said:


> Is the club stand sorted for this yet?? I could be tempted to come along as its not far.


All the details for this event will be sorted and posted up at the beginning of next week mate with any luck


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > Is the club stand sorted for this yet?? I could be tempted to come along as its not far.
> ...


Scouse, you taking the lead on drumming up support for this??

I think that we need to be the best represented club there!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I might be up for this too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hopefully the car will be out of the body shop by then, so will be attending :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Long way to go to stand in a park and my car isn't modded enough :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Long way to go to stand in a park and my car isn't modded enough :lol: :lol:


Sarcasm Andy ???


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Long way to go to stand in a park and my car isn't modded enough :lol: :lol:
> ...


What else??

Yes ill work on something for this, bare with me for a few days, back at work today on nights and 13 hour nights kill me :lol: 
Unless someone else wants to do some planning, or at least help me.... that would be appreciated? 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Right pair of Wurzels you two :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I would have given you a hand, but I am not going to be able to make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] got family things to do...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll give you a hand mate if you need it!

Just let me know.

:roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Guys, I'd really like to come along to this, but what with it being the week before my wedding I'm afraid its a non-starter for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


PAUL,

Do mind helping as well, just pm me or let me know if you need a hand.

Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wish you had told us that on Sunday night :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok so unless anything drastic changes I am now coming to this


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hope to be heading up there on the Sunday itself rather than the Saturday over-nighter.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I'll give you a hand mate if you need it!
> 
> Just let me know.
> 
> :roll:


Me too- let me know what you need
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, get your names down in here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147208


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

im there!


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

only a new member, but would be happy to help out if you need some local knowledge or help. Have lived in Kettering are for the last twenty odd years. will be joining you again at Audis in the park. will be a great day out. Stickweed park is a good venue. :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

countypower said:


> only a new member, but would be happy to help out if you need some local knowledge or help. Have lived in Kettering are for the last twenty odd years. will be joining you again at Audis in the park. will be a great day out. Stickweed park is a good venue. :lol:


Nice one mate be nice to meet up with someone from this area we seem to be a bit thin on the ground around here.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

If anyone from the west mids are going let me know as me and a couple of others are mmeting up and going down early !!!! :lol:


----------

